# لمن ترفع كارتا أحمر .... ؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 

كل سنه وانتم بردانين :smil15:







فكره موضوعى هى زى موضوع نفسك فى ايه انهارده 
او سجل احساسك بكلمه 
وهى اى حاجه بنعترض عليها نيجى ونكتب الحاجه دى 
ونعطيها كارت أحمر ( معناها اننا رافضين الشىء ده ) 

مين هيقول كارت أحمر ؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

كارت احمر لاننا بنشوف وبنقابل حاجات فى حياتنا 

بتستحق كارت احمر 

ماينفعش ننتظر عليها او نسامح فيها 


أرفع اول كارت احمر 





واقول 

كفايا اضطهاد الاقباط 


​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2011)

*




المحسوبية 
العلاقات المشبوهه 
الشللية 
داخل المكان الذى احتوانا 
منتدى الكنيسة 

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*جبت المفيد كله
عشان كده مبقتش ادخل زي الاول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

​

*أرفع الكارت الأحمر للأسلام
أرفع الكارت الأحمر للأرهاب 
أرفع الكارت الأحمر للأمن المصري​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*





للى بيجرح وبيدوس على الجرح بعزم مافيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ده فعلا موجود*
*والاسم كلنا واحد:shutup22:*​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جبت المفيد كله
> عشان كده مبقتش ادخل زي الاول​*


*مفيش حاجة هتتغير الا اما نغيرها بايدينا 
الهروب عمره ما كان الحل 
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ده فعلا موجود*
> *والاسم كلنا واحد:shutup22:*​


*بس اكيد الحل فى ايدينا 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*ارفع كارت احمر للاسلام...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *مفيش حاجة هتتغير الا اما نغيرها بايدينا
> الهروب عمره ما كان الحل
> *​




*الهروب هو الحل الأريح
تعبت من الكلام ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

​
_*




*_​_*
*__*ممكن  اعرفها للكوسة بالطماطم (((((((( مصر)))))))))))
*_​_*
*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

كارت أحمر للصمت ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

للحزن الى عاش جوا قلوبنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## جندي المسيح (15 يناير 2011)

*كرت احمر للكدب والتشويه 
كرت احمر للارهاب ضد المسيحيين
كرت احمر للسكوت العالمي
كرت احمر لمشايخ الازهر كل واحد وشو زي النعل من تحت
كرت احمر للدولة الي خايفة منهم وبتساندهم حييجي يوم يدوسو عليكي
كرت احمر لكل ساكت 
كرت احمر لكل حزن وبغض فشر يدخل قلبنا من ناحيتهم
كرت احمر لكل انسان مش بيسامحهم 
كرت احمر لكل واحد مش مسيحي بحق
كرت احمر لكل واحد وواحدة متل العميان بيتجوزو منهم وبياسلمو وبيطلقو يا اغبيا !!

كرت احمر واحد مش بيكفي لازم مليون كرت احمر عشان العالم النايمة نقوم .. مليون
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

كارت احمر للظالمين ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

كارت أحمر للضوضاء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يناير 2011)

*كارت احمر للغيرة ملهاش لازمة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*





للحب  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

للمتعصبيين ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*





للغبااااااااااااااااء​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

للحاقدين ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

_



_
_للحياه القديمة_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

_



_

_للملل _​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

للتعصب الاعمى...............


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

للخوووووووووووووف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*





للقسوة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

للحـــــــــــزن ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*





للظروف​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

للأتكال على البشر ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*للحكم الكورة اشمعنا هو ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

للماضي​


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

​
*للمرض​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

لقلبى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*للدنيا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

لمعارف المصالح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

للحب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

للخيانه بكل معانيها ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

للي بيعملوا حبايب في وقت معين ومعروف


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2011)

_*




*_

_*لكلمة  صديق*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

لكل من يحكم بالظلم ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

كارت احمر للخيانه


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

*للصداقة الملتوية*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

كارت احمر

للانانية


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

كارت احمر للخداع والتظاهر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

_



_​ 


للحب


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

_*لاسلوب الحوار اللى انتشر فى المنتدى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*للحياه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

_*



*_


_*للخوف اللى سيطر على قلوب الناس*_
_*وبالاخص هنا*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لكل من يعبث بامن مصر


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

*لكل من ينقل خبر خطاء *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للاستعباط​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للغباء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للى بيستذكى​*


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2011)

_*




للأرهاب
*__*
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

للون الاجمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للقلب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*للمستقبل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*للحياة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2011)

للحزن المستمر​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> للحزن المستمر​


_*وانا معاك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*للوحدة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للعقول المتقفلة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

للحزن
لان بجد كفاية اوي كده​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> للحزن
> لان بجد كفاية اوي كده​




*meeee 2​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للتجاهل


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2011)

*للبرادعى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

للظلممممممممم


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

*



*




لاحزاب المعارضه ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر

للتفاهه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

*



*




لمسيرى الشغب ​


----------



## كوك (7 فبراير 2011)

_*



*_​ 
_*كرت احمر *_
_*حياة الانسان بعيدا عن الله *_​


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*كارت أحمر لبنات حواء*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كارت أحمر لبنات حواء*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه 
لاولاد ادم:kap:


----------



## كوك (7 فبراير 2011)

_*



*_


_*للشيطان *_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

للعدوااااااااان


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2011)

للحكم على مصير الاخرين ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر

للكسل


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للبت اللى فوقى دى


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه
ياربي يا جون
اضحكتني كثيرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*مش لحد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> ياربي يا جون
> اضحكتني كثيرا


 حبيبك كتير يا بت يا روز :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

*للأنانيه​*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كارت احمر للبت اللى فوقى دى


 

هههههههههههه

كارت احمر لجون

وهش لفجرك ياااااااااااااااااااض:ranting:

يا كوبه

يا كوبه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> ياربي يا جون
> اضحكتني كثيرا


 

هههههههههه

نحمممممممممم

بس مش انت بس يا جون اللي هتتفجر

في ناس بتضحك بردو هتاخد نصيبها ههههههههه

وهما عارفين بقي:act19::bud:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حبيبك كتير يا بت يا روز :yahoo::yahoo:


 

احم احم:new6:

بلاش تكسفني بقي اصل وش كسوف انا ههههههههههههه:smil15::a63:


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 فبراير 2011)

*لاي صاحب بتاع مصلحته*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

للقلق


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للخيانه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*للعصبيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*للارهاق*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

*للغربة ... كرتين صفر وواحد أحمر*
*وضربة جزاء*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *للغربة ... كرتين صفر وواحد أحمر*​
> 
> *وضربة جزاء*​


* :new6::new6::new6:*
*ليه يا عم هى ابو تريكة ولا ايه *​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:*
> 
> *ليه يا عم هى ابو تريكة ولا ايه *​


 
*لا هي أم ترريكة leasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا هي أم ترريكة leasantr*​


*:new6: طيب سلم عليها كتير واقولها ايه اخبار تريكة :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *:new6: طيب سلم عليها كتير واقولها ايه اخبار تريكة :smil15::smil15:*​


 
*أنا سمعت أنه راكب نفس القطر ال أنت هتركبه النهاردة الساعة 3 الصبح ال رايح مارينا *
*سلملي بقي أنت علي مارينا :gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنا سمعت أنه راكب نفس القطر ال أنت هتركبه النهاردة الساعة 3 الصبح ال رايح مارينا *
> 
> *سلملي بقي أنت علي مارينا :gy0000:*​


*لا فى جهنم بنت خالت مارينا تنفع:smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## treaz (8 فبراير 2011)

ارفع الكارت الاحمر للانساااااااااااااااااااااان الخائن


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا فى جهنم بنت خالت مارينا تنفع:smil15::smil15:*​


* يا عم وأنا مال خالتي ,,,,, أنشاله جهنم تولع حتي :fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم وأنا مال خالتي ,,,,, أنشاله جهنم تولع حتي :fun_lol:*​


_* كانت هتنور بيك يا امير صدقنى بس يلا خيرها فى غيرها leasantrleasantr*_​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> ارفع الكارت الاحمر للانساااااااااااااااااااااان الخائن


 
*أمين ثم أمين *
*وياريت بعد الكارت الأحمر ده بكس في وشه ..... :t33:*

*منورة المنتدي يا treaz*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> ارفع الكارت الاحمر للانساااااااااااااااااااااان الخائن


* وانا برفع  كارت احمر للمشاركة دى:gun::gun:*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كانت هتنور بيك يا امير صدقنى بس يلا خيرها فى غيرها leasantrleasantr*_​


 
*خيرها مين .... كان زمان وجبر*
*مصر ولعت يبني :a82:*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانا برفع كارت احمر للمشاركة دى:gun::gun:*​


 
*وأنا شكلي هستعمل الكارت الأحمر بجد للعضو ده .... شلوه من قدامي leasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأنا شكلي هستعمل الكارت الأحمر بجد للعضو ده .... شلوه من قدامي leasantr*​


* هقول لحماتك  :t30:ملكش دعوة انت بينى وبين بنت منطقتى يا عم امير*
*اطلع منها انت يعنى تاخد كارت احمر :warning::warning:30:30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *خيرها مين .... كان زمان وجبر*
> 
> *مصر ولعت يبني :a82:*​


* هو انت حاسس بحاجة مانت برة اهوه*
*مش هتيجى تلحق الحريقة:ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للصديق المزيف


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لااحمد اعز اكبر فاسد فى مصر
مصدقنا نرفع الكارت دة ههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

*للنفاق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

للحياااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

لنفسى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

للجيش


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

*كارت أحمر ومطعن بالأصفر*
*لتوين *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

لحياتى​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر

للصديق اللي بوشين


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

*للبت  اللى فوق دى  دا تانى  كرت يعنى المفروض تطرد من العبه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

للنيه الصافيه اللى ماحدش بيقدرها ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *للبت  اللى فوق دى  دا تانى  كرت يعنى المفروض تطرد من العبه*




هههههههههه ليه بس يا جون:59:


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لكل من تسبب في جرحي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لقلبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر

للمظاهرات اللي قرفتنا ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه بس يا جون:59:


 :smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر 
لعدم الاستقرار ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر لنفسى​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:



هههههههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2011)

للصداقة الفاسدة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


:thnk0001::thnk0001:

 للبيمثلو الصداقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

للزمن ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر لعدم الاحتمال​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> للبيمثلو الصداقة




:vava:كارت احمر واخضر لجون هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

لكل شخص جرح شخص اخر بأى طريقه 
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للرخامه اللي في البشر


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لمن لايصدق ان بلدنا فيها ناس بيحبوها لسة


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للمرض


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :vava:كارت احمر واخضر لجون هههههههه


*قميص كروهات دا:smil15::smil15: :new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *قميص كروهات دا:smil15::smil15: :new6:*​




ههههههههههه :vava::act31:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

للتجاهل ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*لعدم الامان*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*للجرح ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

للخيانه  بكل انوعها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*لعدم التفائل*​


----------



## كوك (10 فبراير 2011)

_*للحزن*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

للحياه مرى تانيه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*للعتاب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

للمشاركة اللى فويه دى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> للمشاركة اللى فويه دى


* تلاكيك بقاااااااا:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تلاكيك بقاااااااا:t33:*​


اه عنديك مانع :t33::t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اه عنديك مانع :t33::t33:


* لا عندي غسيل:smil15:*​


----------



## كوك (11 فبراير 2011)

_*طيب معلشى بقى ياروكا  اغسلى دول معاكى*_


*الحب الكاذب*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للانانية


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

لاصحاب المظاهر الكدابه


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لقلة الزوق


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*للدنيا كلها هههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للبيان الاخير للرئيس​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *للدنيا كلها هههههههه​*




ههههههههههه ليكي حق بجد


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كارت احمر للبيان الاخير للرئيس​*




هههههههه فعلا لانه نرفزني اصلا امبارح :ranting:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه فعلا لانه نرفزني اصلا امبارح :ranting:


*

مكنشه فى وقته بصراحة
​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> مكنشه فى وقته بصراحة
> ​*




ههههههههه وحياتك ولا قال حاجه مفيده اصلا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه فعلا لانه نرفزني اصلا امبارح :ranting:


 :fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للحياة لانها هتضيع قريب​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*للغربة اللي هتبقا فيكي يابلد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

للخوف اللى هيسيطر علينا


----------



## فادي البغدادي (11 فبراير 2011)

أرفع الكارت الاحمر لكل من يستحق هذا الكارت !
( و إللي على راسو بطحة بيحسس عليها !! خخخخخخ )







:110105~127:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للمستقبل المجهول اللى مش بقى ليه ادنى ملامح​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للزمن


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

للمستقبل المجهول ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للظلم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

للخوووووووووووووف ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للتخريب


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

امممممممم 
كارت احمر للالم ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للشعب اللي مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*للنفااااااااق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للاخوان ​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

للخيانه


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للقسوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

للتخرييييييييب ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

للعدوانية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للتعصب​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للحيره


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

لالالالالالالا
ماحدش ياخد كارت احمر 
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

لعدم مراعاه مشاعر الاخرين ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للخررررررررررررراب


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

لنفسى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لنفسى ​


* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ليا بقا اشمعنا انت:smil15:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*لحياتي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*للدنيا باللي فيها*​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لمن يشمت فى اناس انكسروا بعد انا كانوا فى قوة متناهية


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

للظلم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للعنف​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

للززززززززمن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*للموت (*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

للضيقة


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

_*للظروف *_​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*للظروف *_​




للجوابات:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> للجوابات:smil15:


* :new6::new6:رخمه:59::59:*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * :new6::new6:رخمه:59::59:*​




هههههههههه لالالالالالا

روزي:act19::thnk0001:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا
> 
> روزي:act19::thnk0001:


 روزى  رخمة :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> روزى  رخمة :new6::new6::new6:




ههههههههههه لا بقي

روزي حوه:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا بقي
> 
> روزي حوه:beee:


*حطين عليه  سكر ولا ايه :a63::a63:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*للحزن*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *حطين عليه  سكر ولا ايه :a63::a63:*




هههههههههه

اينحم

وشكلي هقتل النمله الرخمه دي :boxing:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*للعداوة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اينحم
> 
> وشكلي هقتل النمله الرخمه دي :boxing:


* اللى هى مين بقى روزى :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*للضيقة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

للفراق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> للفراق


* وده مين اللي فراقك:smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده مين اللي فراقك:smile01*​


* واحدة  غاليه عليا هتضرب قريب :act23::act23:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *واحدة غاليه عليا هتضرب قريب :act23::act23:*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*ياتري مين اسماعيل بيه ولا مين:99:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ياتري مين اسماعيل بيه ولا مين:99:*​


ايو هووو دا  ولا ابو اسما عيل:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ايو هووو دا ولا ابو اسما عيل:yahoo::yahoo:​


* امين ولد ابو جليل ل امين ولد الطحاوووووووووووي:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

للخيااااااانه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*للنفااااااااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

للاتنين اللى فوق  دول
خنقونى


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> للاتنين اللى فوق دول
> خنقونى


 

هههههههههه:bud:


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه:bud:


:t9::t9:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*للحب والفراق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *للحب والفراق​*


* حاجة  واحدة يا عم انت :smil15::smil15:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * حاجة  واحدة يا عم انت :smil15::smil15:*




*الحب = الفراق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحب = الفراق​*


*فى وقت ما كنت بحب*
*كان *
*الحب = الحياه*
*يمكن دا اختلاف الاجيال :a63::a63:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فى وقت ما كنت بحب*
> *كان *
> *الحب = الحياه*
> *يمكن دا اختلاف الاجيال :a63::a63:*




*الدنيا بتتغير بقي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*للغدر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

للنوووووووووووم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*للبعد*​


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

للكذب


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2011)

*للخوف*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*للفراااااق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

للحياه


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*لــ الوهم
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

لاصحاب المصلحة


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*للاصحاب الورق
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*للي بوشين ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

للي عاملين نفسهم حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

للى مش بيراعى شعور الاخرين ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

للزززززززززمن


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> للزززززززززمن


قويه ومفتريه من يومك هتطردى الزمن


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

للسلبيه ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> قويه ومفتريه من يومك هتطردى الزمن


 

ههههههههههه يسسسسسسسس:bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*للمحسوبية*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للفلانتين ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كارت احمر للفلانتين ​*


* تده برضه هاتي بوسات بتاعتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * تده برضه هاتي بوسات بتاعتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
تؤتؤ اللى دخل مش بيطلع
وبعدين يابت انا بقول للفلانتين 
عشان كله احمر فى احمر بقا :t33:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تؤتؤ اللى دخل مش بيطلع*
> *وبعدين يابت انا بقول للفلانتين *
> 
> *عشان كله احمر فى احمر بقا :t33:*​


* يا سلاااااااام*
*ايوة عملك ايه عم فلنتينو ههههههههه*
*خلاص اغير اللون:mus13:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * يا سلاااااااام*
> *ايوة عملك ايه عم فلنتينو ههههههههه*
> *خلاص اغير اللون:mus13:*​


*

ههههههههههه

خلاص هاتيه فوشيكا
هيبقى حلو برضو :new8:​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

للظلم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> *خلاص هاتيه فوشيكا*
> 
> *هيبقى حلو برضو :new8:*​


* تؤتؤ مس بحب فوشكا هخليه احمر قرمزي:t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر ليا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للذكرى المؤلمة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

للزمن ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

للتجاااااااااهل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

للانانيه ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

للمجهووووووول


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

للمستقبل الغامض ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*للمصلحة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للحياه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*للمووووووووووت*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

للخياااااااااااانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

للالام ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لعدم التقدير


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر لمن يدعى الظلم ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للي بوشين


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

لنفســـى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر اللي مش بيقدر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ادي كارت احمر لنفسي من الدنيا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*للحزن*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

للغرور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للغضب​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للعصبية


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

اه زي جوجو للعصبية هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*للفشششششل*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

للظلمممممممم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*للغباء​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*للكره*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ليااااااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للاستظراف​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

لكل شخص غير امين


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

للمخاااااادعين


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للقلب​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للتمثيل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للتخلف​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

وللغبااااااااااااااء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للى بيفكر يستذكى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للي عامل ناصح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للى بيحصل​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

للي مش بيحاول يفهم


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

شو هايدا  يا بناويت
انتم اخدتو الموضوع لحسابكم ولا اية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للتناحة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> شو هايدا  يا بناويت
> انتم اخدتو الموضوع لحسابكم ولا اية


*

هههههههه
اتفضل معانا يا جوجو​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> شو هايدا يا بناويت
> انتم اخدتو الموضوع لحسابكم ولا اية


 

ههههههههه بنحاول نبعبر عن شعاورنا ههههههههه

يعني بنعبر عن مشاعرنا هههههههه


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
لا يا سندريلا شكرا يا ستي


بعبري براحتك ياكوبة
يعني عبري


انا بقول بقي كارت احمر الكم انتم الاتنين بكفي عليكم هيك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا يا سندريلا شكرا يا ستي
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

بس يا جوجو

انت اللي كوبه

يلا بعبر بعبر ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كارت احمر للتناحة​*



شو بيعني للتناحة هايدا؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> شو بيعني للتناحة هايدا؟؟


 

ههههههههه بنت عم الرخامه

يا جوجو يا جاهل هههههههههههleasantr


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

رخاااااااامة اهااااا
طيب
شكرا للتوضيح يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> رخاااااااامة اهااااا
> طيب
> شكرا للتوضيح يا روزي


 

هههههههههه لالالالالا هات جنيه بلاش خم

يلا يلا leasantr


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
سورى ياجوجو بقا
المرة الجاية هجبلك القاموس معايا
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

للدنياااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر ل جوجو بقا

عشان ادانى كارت احمر اشمعنا هو مش ياخد

هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*للدنيا ومافيها​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كارت احمر ل جوجو بقا
> 
> عشان ادانى كارت احمر اشمعنا هو مش ياخد
> 
> هههههههههههههه​*


هههههههه
طيبة يا سندريلا  ياختي ومابتسيبيش حقك :spor2:
انتي والكوبة التانية:a63:
طبعا انتي عارفاها:ura1:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> طيبة يا سندريلا  ياختي ومابتسيبيش حقك :spor2:
> انتي والكوبة التانية:a63:
> طبعا انتي عارفاها:ura1:



*

هههههههههههه طبعا
والكوبة التانية هتلاقيها محضرالك كارت احمر وجاية  :smile01​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> طيبة يا سندريلا  ياختي ومابتسيبيش حقك :spor2:
> انتي والكوبة التانية:a63:
> طبعا انتي عارفاها:ura1:




ههههههههههههه احم احم


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه طبعا
> والكوبة التانية هتلاقيها محضرالك كارت احمر وجاية  :smile01​*




هههههههههههه اه

كارت احمر للواد الكوبه جوجو

بس هه هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*للبعدد *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للى بيستقوى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*للفرااااااااق*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

للدنياااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2011)

للايام​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

*
لواحد صاحبنا اتخنقت من تعليقاته في المنتدي 


*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للززززززززززززززمن


----------



## govany shenoda (21 فبراير 2011)

أرفع الكارت الأحمر للأرهاب


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للغدررر


----------



## govany shenoda (21 فبراير 2011)

لـلــغــربــه


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للوحددددددده


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

للظروف


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للحززززززززن


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

للثورة


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للحب المزيف


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

للخيانه


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

للغدررررررررر


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

للغباء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للغرور​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

للتعبببببببب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للاستخفاف بعقول الاخرين​*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 فبراير 2011)

*للروتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

للكدددددددب


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

*للى مخدوع وبيكابر *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*للرغي وكتر الكلام​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

للوحددددددددددددده


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*للفراق*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

لعدم التقدير


----------



## bilseka (25 فبراير 2011)

لروح   ابليس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2011)

*كارت احمر للسخافة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*للحزن​*


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

للألم


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

للتعب الدائم ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*للشغل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*للصداع هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

للبعد


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

للمرض ايا كان


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

للظلمممممممم


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

_*للفراق​*_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*مممممممم مش لحاجة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممم مش لحاجة*​


_* طيب ودخله ليه *_
_*كل حاجة مفيش حاجة*_
_*كل حاجة مفيش حاجة*_
_*امتى  اشوفيك  كاتبه حاجة :act23::act23:*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*عدم التقدير​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للحيرررررره


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

_*للصحاب *_




























​_اللى مش اصحاب _​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للبعدددددددد


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

للخوف


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للقلق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*للأستظراف​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*للوحده​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

_*للخناق بغباء *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*للتعب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

للحياه الغلسة


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

للتعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

للكدب


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*لوجع القلب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

للخيانه


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*للرخامه​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للدنياااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*للحمه*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للتجاااااااااهل


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

للى بوشين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*للنت اوووووووف*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

للي مش بيحس بصحابه


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*للى فاكر نفسه صاحب *
*وهو ميعرفش اى حاجة*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

كارت احمر للزززززززززمن


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

للغبااااااااااء


----------



## MinaGayed (27 فبراير 2011)

كرت أحمر ... الى كل العقول الفاسده و المنظمات الباطله و التقليد السيئه و العادات  الحابطه


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*للارقام الغريبه​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

للغموض


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

أرفعه أمام كل إنسان يتعامل مع غيره بمزاجيّة تامّة دون مراعاة ظروف من يحيطون به


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

للظلم


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*للنفاق​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

للكبريااااااااااااااء


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> [CENTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كارت احمر للفاسدين اللى ف مصر


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*للتدخل ف شئون الغير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*للعقول الساذجه​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*للاانانيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*للكلام*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*لقلة الذوق
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*لنفسي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*لكل حد نزل دموعى الفترة دى *
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ليا انااااااااا


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*للروتين​*


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليا انااااااااا



ليه بس يا حبى متوقفيش نفسك


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2011)

لخطيتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*للعقول الصغيره​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2011)

*للمشاعر المزيفه ​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*للكلام الكتير اللى مالوش لازمه
*​


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

_*للاخوان المسلمين *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*للحلم الوحش*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2011)

_لابليس واعوانة_​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*التفكير الكتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

للتقليد ​


----------



## losivertheprince (2 مارس 2011)

سلام المسيح
لاهمالى وغبائى فى عدم القدرة على فهم نفسى
لتضيع الكثير من الاوقات 
 كارت احمر لنفسى وشخصيتى القديمة




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*لأى زعل بينى وبين اى حد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

للناس اللي فاكره نفسها محترمه وهي مخدوعه في نفسها​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

للرغي في كلام فااااااضي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*لنفسي برة الدنيا *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

للحكم الظالم


----------



## dark girl _n (3 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر للكلام والتسرع* *والعصبيه*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

للأهانة وعدم التقدير
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*لنفسي *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

لغبائي


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*لتسرعى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*لقلبي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 مارس 2011)

للنميمه


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

للقلق ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*لدموعي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2011)

*



*

*للحياه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*للناس الفاضيه وبتتكلم كتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

للنيه الصافيه ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ليا انااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*للقلق وكتر التفكير*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

كارت احمر للتمثيل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*للنفااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

للشغل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*للارهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*قلة النوووووووم*​


----------



## vetaa (4 مارس 2011)

*للكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدب*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*التسرع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*الخيييييييييييانة*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_*الى بعدى*_

_*ههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*لالالالالالالا اللي قبلي*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

للرخاااااااامه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

لحيـــــــــــاتى ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

لكوكو عشان عايز يمشي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*للكلام الجارح
*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

للفراااااااااااااااق


----------



## azazi (4 مارس 2011)

لكل من ظلمني واتهمني باوصاف بعيده عني


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*​*لعدم احترام الغير


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

_*للغباء *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*للانانيه​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

للززززمن


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*لنفسى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*للسذاجه​*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*للطمع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*للغيرة *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

للخوووووووووووف


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*السلبيه القياديه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2011)

*للاحكام المتسرعه​*


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*السكوت *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*للتعب​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

للتصنع


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*الحب الكاذب*_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

لعدم الاحساس بالغير


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

للغيرة​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

للزززمن


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*للظلم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*للعقول الصغيره التافهه​*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*للخوف*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*للفراق​*


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

للغضب والعصبية


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

لنفــــسى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*للخنقة اللي جوايا*​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*للكلام الكتير الى مش مفهوم*_​


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*للصدااااااااع*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

للدنيااااااااااا


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*للحزن​*


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

للقلق


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

لسوء النية


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*للتجريح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*لعدم احترام رأى  الغير ​*


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

للأسلام الجاحد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*للي بيتكلموا وخلاص ع الفاضي​*


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*التـــــــــــــــــــــــــــطرف الاعمى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*للنفاااااااااااااااااااااااااق
ازاي مش طايقني وبيرد عليا​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*للنكد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

*للدنيا وما فيها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*للمعاملة*​


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

_*للتفكير الغلط *_​


----------



## rana1981 (9 مارس 2011)

*للانانية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

*لسوء النيه​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

ليااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

> ليااااااااااااااااا




​طيب هاتى واحد مش معنا انتى 




كارت احمر للشيطان​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*الروتين​*


----------



## كوك (10 مارس 2011)

_*للحب الكاذب*_​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (10 مارس 2011)

*لكل من يريد ان يؤذيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

*للكراهيه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر لكل واحد عارف نفسه كويس وعارف حجمه اية​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*للحياه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر للى عاملى فيها فالح​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

كلرت احمر للي بوشين


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2011)

*لعدو الخير ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

كارت احمر ليا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*للاضطهاد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*للبروووود​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*لليييييييييييييييييييييييييأس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*للحزن*​


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2011)

*للــــــسلبيه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*لتنفيذ بدون تفكير *​


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

للزمن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*لوجع القلب 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*للمرض​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2011)

*لنكران الجميل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*للى متعمد يجرح​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*التجاهل
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*اى زعل للى بحبهم قوى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر لقلبىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

للفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر

​


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2011)

_*الى بعدى *_

_*هههههه*_​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

*طب انا مش داخل ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2011)

*لعدم التقدير ​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*التفرقه الصريحه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر للتصميم على الرأى الغلط​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*للناس الفاضيه للكلام وبس​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*كارت احمر للغبااااااوة​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*للـــــتمييز*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*للارهااااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*لوجع الدماغ
*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مارس 2011)

للظلم


----------



## كوك (14 مارس 2011)

_الى قبلى _

_هههههه_

_الى بعدى _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه
للى قبلى بقا هه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*لحياتي كلها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2011)

*لعدم احترام مشاعر الغير ​*


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*للاستظراف
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

للحب وسنينه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*للبلد واللي فيها*​


----------



## Nemo (3 أبريل 2011)

لكل حرامى فى بلدنا


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*للاندفاع
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

*للدنيا  وعمايلها*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*للناس اللى فى البطاطا
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (4 أبريل 2011)

*للاقباط السذج عديمي الطاعة و الحكمة اللي انضحك عليهم و تم استدراجهم ليتورطوا بالمشاركة في ثورة الغش و الغدر و الخيانه​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*للخداع​*


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*للناس الي بتجرح المساكين وبتفكر بنفسها وبس*


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*للانانيه*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

*لكل من رفضني بحياتة
كارت احمر الة
وكلمة شكر ايضا*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*الخيانه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

لنفسي علي جرحها لغيرها بقصد او بدون


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*للفــــــــراق الاجبارى*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أبريل 2011)

_*للحزن
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

*للكدب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

للظلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم الاحترام والتقدير​*


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

*لكل حاجه وحشه بتزعلنا
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

*لـــــــ قــــلة الـــــــــذوق
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أبريل 2011)

لــــــــــــــ الم الفراق


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*للسلفيين ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

_*للغباء *_​


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*للاستعراض*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

للفراق​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> للفراق​


 *كنت داخلة اكتبها بجد 
*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*لقلة الذوق
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> للفراق​


_*:gun::gun: فراق مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:nunu0000::nunu0000:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم الأحترام​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2011)

لـــــــــ اهمال المشاعر


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*لـــــــــــنفسي*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

للززززززززززززمن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*للدنيا ومافيها​*


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

للصدق والصراحة


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*لـــنــفـسى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*للنفاق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*للحزن  بس  عارفه بارد ومش  هيخرج*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

للبعددددددددددد


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم محبتى*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لعدم محبتى*​




مااااااالك يا مارو

فكها ياعم شوية


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

للمرض​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> للمرض​


_* امـين *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*لحياتي كلها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*للسلبيه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*للحزن*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

للنوووووووووووووووم


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

للاستغلال ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*لنفسسسسسسسي*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

للصداااااااااااااع


----------



## القلب المجروح$ (8 أبريل 2011)

لــــــــلــــــــخــــــــــــايــــــــــنــــــ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*للظالم​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

للززززززززمن


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

للصداقة السيئة بمعانيها


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> للصداقة السيئة بمعانيها


 

صح يا جوجو معاك حق


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

للزهايمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*للفراق *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_لعدم التقدير _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*للاحساس  بالظلم *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_للجرررررررررح_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*للترهيب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_للأحلام الضائعه _​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

كااارت احمر 

للظلم والاستقصاد


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*للارهاب*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_للحياة ​_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*للحظة الوداع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_للظلم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*للحـــب *_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 أبريل 2011)

للمصلحة​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

للغدر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم الاحترام​*


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

للكدب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم الثقة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_للشـــك_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

للانانيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

للانانيه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*للخيانه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

للبــعد​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

للى مش هيحط الكارت فى الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_ههههههههههههه_
_انت تأمر يا ريس _





_لاستخدام الصلاحيات _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_
> 
> _انت تأمر يا ريس _
> 
> ...


* بس يا عم للمشير  يسمعك  ويطخنى يقولى من اتباع النظام الفاسد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_ولا يهمنا _
_كارت للمشيييييييييييييييييير _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ولا يهمنا _
> 
> _كارت للمشيييييييييييييييييير _​


_ ههههههههههههههه_
_يا فضحتى  دانا  هاكل ضرب_
_ههههههههههههه_
_للمشير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*للــــــــــعجز*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_



_
_للاستسلام_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه_
> _يا فضحتى دانا هاكل ضرب_
> _ههههههههههههه_​
> _للمشير
> ...


 






_كله فدا الوطن _
_ههههههههههههههه _
_كارت احمر للمشاغبين _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _كله فدا الوطن _
> _ههههههههههههههه _
> 
> _كارت احمر للمشاغبين _​


 






_* لميدان التحرير*_
_*واللى فيه *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

*



*


_للبلطجية _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

للحزن ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_




_

_لكــوكــو مــان ​_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*تؤتؤ   ملكش دعوة بكوكو ليه شعبيه كبيرررررررررررة *_
_*ابعد عنه لحسن معحبينه كتير وممكن يتغابو عليك*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*



*_
_*للى ميحبش كوكو مان*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*تؤتؤ ملكش دعوة بكوكو ليه شعبيه كبيرررررررررررة *_
> _*ابعد عنه لحسن معحبينه كتير وممكن يتغابو عليك*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*
> ...


 
_ههههههههههه_
_ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى _






_للجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش  _​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم المسؤليه !
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_للبرد_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*للرغي الكتير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_




_​_لمروجى الاشاعات​_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*صح يا كوكو:t16::t16::t16:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

لعدم الامن والاماااااااااااااااان


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_*




*_​
_
لمستغلى الأمور ​​​​_​​​​


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

للجهل


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

للغباء


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*لــدمــاغى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*للكدب ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*للوجع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

لاستغلال الظروف ​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم الاحساس
*​


----------



## soso a (10 أبريل 2011)

للكراهيه


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*للــتخلف
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أبريل 2011)

لرجعية​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم محبتى
*​


----------



## just member (11 أبريل 2011)

لعدم الفهم والكراهية
فهي غير مقبولة في حياتي ولا هي موجودة من اصل​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أبريل 2011)

لنفسي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_للغمووووض _​


----------



## rana1981 (12 أبريل 2011)

*للفوضى والفساد​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

لــــــــــــ استغلال الحب


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

_لكل من لا يراعى شعور الاخرين _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

للتجريح بقصد او بدون 
لانه بيأذي قوي المشاعر


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2011)

*لأدارة المنتدي بما فيهم انا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

_لمن لا يقدر معنى الحب الحقيقى _​


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2011)

*لحياتى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

_لكل انسان يتظاهر انه الأفضل _​


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2011)

_*للظلم *_​


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

للقهر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*اكبر كارت احمر لقلبىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اكبر كارت احمر لقلبىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ​*




بصـــــره​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصـــــره​




*فيه عدس ينفع :smile01​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه عدس ينفع :smile01​*





مش بحبه ياختي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش بحبه ياختي​




*ولا انا :giveup:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ولا انا :giveup:​*




بصره تاني
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصره تاني
> ههههههههههههه​





*هههههههههه
انتى تانى :act19:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> انتى تانى :act19:​*




بالطبع
ههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بالطبع
> ههههههههه​




*يابت قولى غير كدة ههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يابت قولى غير كدة ههههههه​*





مهما عملتي فيا
مش هغير اقوالي
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مهما عملتي فيا
> مش هغير اقوالي
> ههههههههههههههههه​





*اعترفى الانكار مش هيفيدك :bud:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

لسوء الاختيار


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اعترفى الانكار مش هيفيدك :bud:​*




كلا البتة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لسوء الاختيار




*معاكى قلبا وقالبا :smile01​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كلا البتة​




*علل هههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *علل هههههههههه​*





نوع من انواع التمسك حضرتك
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

لقلبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

للاناااااانية


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_لمن لا يفعل ما يقول _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نوع من انواع التمسك حضرتك
> ههههههههههههه​




*هههههههههه
اهلا وسهلا نورتى المحكمة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للغباء المسطنع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

لمن يجرح ويقول انا لا أجرح​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للشخصيات المستفزة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

لعدم الاحساس ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للى بيكدبوا عمال على بطال​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

للجرح ​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

للتجاهل​


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

للارق


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

لقلبى اللى تعب​


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

لقلبى اللى زهق


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

للألم اللى مش عايز يفارقنى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> للألم اللى مش عايز يفارقنى ​



*
سلامتك ياكوكو
ربنا يشفيك يارب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر لطيبة قلبىىىىىى​*


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

للحب الفاشل...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أبريل 2011)

للمرض والدكاتره الجزريين اللي مش دكاتره اصلا


----------



## rana1981 (16 أبريل 2011)

*للغدر​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

لكل انسان شرير


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

للظلم اللي مالهوش نهايه


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

للمحسوبيه


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

*للحب الكاذب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_لنفسى _​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

*للواد الى قبلى*

*هههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه

حلوه دى 

للواد قبلى


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*لــنفسى
*​


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

ليه يا مارسيلينو وهتروح فين البلد دى احسن من غيرها 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

لتفاهة


----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2011)

لعدم المسئوليه


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ليه يا مارسيلينو وهتروح فين البلد دى احسن من غيرها
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه




:t31:​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم محبتى لغيرى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*لقله الزؤق واللي بقت كتيره قوي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2011)

للذكريات المؤلمه


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

*لكل انسان ضعيف قدام الحب*​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

للقلب الخواف


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

*كارت  احمر للبنت الى فوق دى*

*ههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههه

للولد اللى فوقى كارتين حمر لا عشره 

بس اهوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_للتعب والألم  _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

*للى بيحزن *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_لييييييييييييييييييييكى _​


----------



## كوك (19 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه*


*ماشى يا حجه*

*هههههه*


*الى بعدى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*مشكووووووووووور *
*لنفسى   علشان خاطر كوك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

لقلبي​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لقلبي​


_* ادا  بتدينى كرت احمر بقى دى اخرتها؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*طيب كرت احمر للى قبلى بردو :smil13::smil13:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

_لنفسى_​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ادا  بتدينى كرت احمر بقى دى اخرتها؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
> _*طيب كرت احمر للى قبلى بردو :smil13::smil13:*_​




امسح النضارة يا عسل
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امسح النضارة يا عسل
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


_* مش بلبس نضارة انا :t17::t17:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

_للألم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*لجونا علشان وحش*​


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2011)

*ليا  علشان بتعب نفسي علشان حد مش حاسس بيا 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*للحزن  بجد حاجة وحشة اوووووووى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مش بلبس نضارة انا :t17::t17:*_​





يبقي قريب هتلبس نضارة​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*ارفع كارت احمر للامل *​


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*للــخطيه لانها سبب كل حاجه وحشه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

*للحياه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر لكمية البرود  اللى بنشوفها​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (21 أبريل 2011)

لكل واحد مش شايف قوتنا ومستضعفنا 

لكل واحد فقد الثقة في رب المجد 

للخوف اللي ملئ قلوبنا ونسانا المصلوب علشانة وقد ايه هو مهتم بينا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للصددددددددددددداع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

*لقله الزؤق وعدم الاحترام​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

لحد غالي عليا اوي​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

*للحياه وكل ما فيها *​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

*للمسلمين ... الإرهابيين *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_للشغل تعبلى عينى _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2011)

*للنقاب ​*


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*لــنفسي
*​


----------



## soso a (22 أبريل 2011)

لتعب قلبى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

للظللللللللللللللللللللللللم


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*للتجاهل 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

للرجل الاناني المتسلط


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم التقدير*​


----------



## soso a (22 أبريل 2011)

للحب من طرف واحد


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> للحب من طرف واحد




*يخرب بيته هههههه*​


----------



## soso a (22 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

للقسوة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*للماضي القريب​*


----------



## soso a (22 أبريل 2011)

للحاضر الرهيب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> للحاضر الرهيب




*للماضي القريب
والحاضر الرهيب
والمستقبل الغريب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*لكل اللى بيمثلو الحب *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_للالام الغير منتهيه_​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

للمحبة الغير محترمة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_لمعرفه المصالح .....!!!!!!!!!!!!_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*للارهاق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*للي بيلعب بمشاعر غيره​*


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*لعدو الخير*​


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2011)

*ليااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*لذاتى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر لررررجلى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كارت احمر لررررجلى​*




*اقطعيها خالص يابت :budo:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اقطعيها خالص يابت :budo:​*




*ههههههههه
وامشى ازاى يافالح :act23:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههه
> وامشى ازاى يافالح :act23:​*




*برجل واحده يابت
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *برجل واحده يابت
> ​*




*بعد الشر عليااااا
انشاله اللى يكرهنى :act23:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*للى بيمثل الحب *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

*للرجل *


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *للرجل *


*ليه دحتى احنا ملايكة :smile01:smile01*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *للرجل *




*شكلك اتعديتي من نووسه

معديه انا عارف​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*للى بيحور كتيررررررر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للي بيرمي بالكلام ع غيره​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*كارت احمر للى مدى لنفسه حجم اكبر  من حجمه*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*كارت احمر للى مدى لنفسه حجم اكبر من حجمه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*للعصبية*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_للتسرع فى الحكم على الناس _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*للي حاسة بيه دلوقتي *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*لكل مكان وجعنى ​*


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2011)

*للخطيه الاولى ..
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2011)

*لرفض عطايا الرب ​*


----------



## soso a (23 أبريل 2011)

للخطيه بتاعتى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للاستهبال​*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للـــــــخنقه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*كارت احمر للمشاكل اللى بنقابلها ومش لينا فيها ايد​​*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أبريل 2011)

كارت احمر للدنيا ومافيها


----------



## bilseka (27 أبريل 2011)

لابليس واولاده


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للــرخامه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أبريل 2011)

للثانويه العامه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للاهانه الجارحه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم مراعاة مشاعر الغير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

للحياة​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للـــــــصداع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*للحيرة
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للــــــــــــــــــزن
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

للذاكرة والذكريات​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للبعد عن ربنا
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

*للمشاعر السلبيه ​*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم محبتى لغيرى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للمشاعر السلبيه ​*




للمشاعر بوجه عام
كان نفسي ابقي ولا عندي مشاعر ولا بحس
اكيد مش هتعب​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*للزعل من الغير وعدم تقدر ظروفم
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*للامباااااااااااااااالاة​*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*للــــــــصداع
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*للرخامة
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

للبعد والفراق​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*لكل حاجة تسرق البسمة من وجهنا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

*للماضي​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 أبريل 2011)

للغدر والخيانة​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

*لنفسي*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*لعصبيتىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

*للبنت الى قبلى*
*هههه*
 :gy0000:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ل حد كدة واقف على البحر واسمه كوك ​*


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

*لعدم صلاتى بانتظام*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*للوحدة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

*لقله الزؤق وعدم الاحترام​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*للسلفيين وتوابعهم ​*


----------



## bilseka (30 أبريل 2011)

للسلافيين


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2011)

*للعقول المغلقه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*للشـــــــك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2011)

*للزعل والقفش
*​


----------



## azazi (30 أبريل 2011)

لكل من يكرهني ويحاول يهين كرامتي!


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*للى بوشين ​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*الــــــــتسرع
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

للي وصلني للمرحلة دي​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

للصداع الرخم ده
اوف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*للاحلام الوحشة​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*لــــنفسي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

*لاهانة الاخر وعدم احترام مشاعره​*


----------



## sparrow (1 مايو 2011)

للدنيا وما فيها


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

_*لحياتى *_​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*للحب العذرى الذى لا يقدره الاخر 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

لحنيني​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*لاحساسى
*​


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

_*للحب الى يحزن انساان*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مايو 2011)

للمذاكره
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*لرجوعى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*لبعض المسميات الغريبة والغير مفهومة​*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*للفراغ .... وللاجازات*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *للفراغ .... وللاجازات*​




ولما يجي الشغل والتعب
ترفع كارت احمر للشغل وتحلم بيوم اجازة
مش بيعجبكم حاجة ابدا يا رجالة انتوا​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ولما يجي الشغل والتعب
> ترفع كارت احمر للشغل وتحلم بيوم اجازة
> 
> مش بيعجبكم حاجة ابدا يا رجالة انتوا​


* :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:*
*يا بنتي ما احنا لما بنشتغل بنشتغل عشانكوا أنتوا وعلشان تعرفوا تصرفوا *​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> * :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:*
> *يا بنتي ما احنا لما بنشتغل بنشتغل عشانكوا أنتوا وعلشان تعرفوا تصرفوا *​




لا كده اخجلتني بردك
يخليكم لينا يا عم
وتعيشوا وتتعبوا
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (3 مايو 2011)

*كااارت احمر للدونيااا  *​


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2011)

*للفتنة والخراب​*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*كارت أحمر *
*




*
*للظروف*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر للاغبية واللى بيحبوا الدمار
*​


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2011)

*للفارس الاخضر واعوانه الاغبياء *
​


----------



## كوك (4 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *كارت احمر للاغبية واللى بيحبوا الدمار*​


 

*يا لهوى *

*انا  اخوياا بقولى يا غبى*

*ههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *يا لهوى *
> 
> *انا  اخوياا بقولى يا غبى*
> 
> *ههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههه
عضه 
انت ذكى سيبك منه 
انا اقصد السيكو سيكو
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2011)

*للحزن
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2011)

*للتعب الجسماني
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2011)

*للشغل ​*


----------



## marcelino (4 مايو 2011)

*للنووووووووووم 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2011)

للضعف​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 مايو 2011)

لاعز شخص في حياتي


----------



## كوك (5 مايو 2011)

*العصبيه*​


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

للولد اللى قبلى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 مايو 2011)

لمن له كل شي


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2011)

*لقلة الوعى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مايو 2011)

*لقله النوم ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*للصداع*​


----------



## marcelino (5 مايو 2011)

*للرغى الكتيييييير فى حاجه واحده .. دة منتهى الملللللللللللللللللللل
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*لضغطي الواطي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *كارت احمر للاغبية واللى بيحبوا الدمار
> *​



انا كماااان بيتقالي يا غبيه ومن مين اقرب حد ليا:wub:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مايو 2011)

*كااااااااااااااااااااارت للظمممممممممممممممممم*


----------



## soso a (5 مايو 2011)

لا ى شخص مش بيعرف يساااااااامح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*للي هيحصل انهاردة*​


----------



## soso a (6 مايو 2011)

للبلطجيه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر برفعه فى وش اى همجى يحاول بس يلمس سور كنيستنا ​*


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2011)

*للشاى بلبن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2011)

للغباء
​


----------



## marcelino (6 مايو 2011)

*لقلة الذوق اللى انتشرت اوى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*للارهاق*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مايو 2011)

*للتماحيك !!
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

لحياتى


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

*للوحدة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *للتماحيك !!
> *​


*هههههههههههههه*
*للمساحيق:t30:*​


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2011)

*لمعدومي الدم ... وليس الدخل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

*للنفاق*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر للحنين للماضى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

للضعف قدام الحبيب


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

*لعصبيتى وعدم تحمل الاخرين
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*لجرح المشاعر
*​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

لعدم الامااااااااااااان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر للذكريات المؤلمة​*


----------



## sparrow (20 مايو 2011)

*للمرض والامه*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*ليا انا
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ليا انا
> *​




*ووانا موافقاك :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر لتباطئ الوووووووووووقت​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*كارت احمر للمظاهر الكدابة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2011)

لنفسي


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

للــــــتمييز​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2011)

كارت احمر للحزن ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_مليون كارت احمر لحياتى _​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

للقاولون​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2011)

*كارت  احمر للطيبة المفرطة اللى بقت عيبة فى زمنا !​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

كارت احمر للامتحانات


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2011)

*كارت احمر للصداع المتواصل​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

للخطية ​


----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2011)

*للواد ال ساكن تحتينا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

لحد كدا ​


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

للقلق


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

*للناس اللى مأجرة شقتنا من الاف السنين بخمسة جنبه في الشهر مع العلم (اجرة الست اللى بتمسح السلم 15 جنيه في الشهر)*​

:t19:


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

لاي حاجة تبعدني عن ربنا


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

لمحبة المال


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

للتمـــييز​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

ارفع كرت احمر لوحدة كدا لتخرج من حياتي كلها ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

للنادي الاهلي لاني مش بحبة ههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

للظلم والتجريح والعصبيه وعدم الفهم والتحكم


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> للظلم والتجريح والعصبيه وعدم الفهم والتحكم


 
كل ده 
طيب مساعده هديكى الكارت الاحمر بتاعى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## omid (15 يونيو 2011)

للناس التي لاتتقبل الحقيقه مهما كانت ثمارها مره المذاق !!!
بسبب
الكبرياء 
            والكرامه
                             والشرف
التعصب 
                الطائفيه
                                الجهل
​


----------



## Twin (15 يونيو 2011)

*للغربة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> كل ده
> طيب مساعده هديكى الكارت الاحمر بتاعى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبي
مهي الكروت كتير بس للاسف المهم التنفيذ والتخلص منهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

كارت احمر واصفر واخضر وكل الالوان 
للحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

:01A0FF~139:للسلفيين :110105~127:
هههههههه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

للغيرة المجنونة​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

للملل والزهق​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

للتحكم الاعمي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2011)

*لقله الزؤق بكل اشكالها​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

للمرض​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*للغدررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

للفشل


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

للــــــــــكسل​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

*للدراسة ​*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

للفشل ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*للحياة*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*للمغيبين عن الوعي*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يونيو 2011)

للي بعزهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

لنفسي ولقلبي


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*لأي شئ بيعكر الصفو *​


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*للكنيسة ال جنبينا ... بالذات يوم السبت *​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

للفـــــــراق​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

للقاولون العصبي الدزمة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*للبعدددددددددددددددددد*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

لعدم الاحساس​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*للتسلط و التحم في الأخر ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

لعدم احترام خصوصية الاخرين​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

للــخنقه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*للتعالي والتكبر*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (18 يونيو 2011)

*







لكل واحد بيدمر فى بلدى 
لكل واحد يعلى مصلحته ع مصلحة بلده
لكل من يتعبد عبادة مظهرية
لكل واحد بيظلم 
لكل واحد نسى ربنا و افتكر ان مفيش عقاب
لكل واحد بيطلع اشاعات
لكل من لا يريد ( الدستور أولا) ههههه
​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*للخيانة و القهر* *و الكذب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*للحقددددددددددددددد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2011)

*لاى محاولة استفزاز​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

لوجع بطني ده ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> للقاولون العصبي الدزمة​




اؤيدك  لو اطوله هاقطعه
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اؤيدك  لو اطوله هاقطعه
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


*ههههههههههههه
بس ليسمعك ويجيلككك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*للظللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> بس ليسمعك ويجيلككك
> *



:t7::t7::t7:
مهو للاسف عندي من زمان 

ربنا يبعده عنك يا قمره


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

كارت احمر
لكل انسان شايف انه احسن من غيره دايما
وانه يا ما هنا يا ما هناك وفاهم وعارف
وكل اللي حواليه اغبياء وبس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> :t7::t7::t7:
> مهو للاسف عندي من زمان
> 
> ربنا يبعده عنك يا قمره



*دايما دايما عنك يعني
حاجه تخنق
ربنا يبعدو عنك انتي يا حبيبتي*


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2011)

*للمحبة المزيفة .... وللتملق*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

لعدم محبتى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*لدكتور ابو زييييييد بتاع المادة الجاية *
:ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*كارت احمر للى عامل حبيبك وصاحبك ومن وراك بيدك فى ضهرك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

*لحياتي كلها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لحياتي كلها​*




*تعالى واحنا نريحوووووووك :boxing:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعالى واحنا نريحوووووووك :boxing:​*




*بق وبس يا ريا ​*


----------



## omid (19 يونيو 2011)

الى راشق الحجاره !!!
 من يرفع  الابواق
 ويرتدي برداء الخرفان 
ويتباهى بخلوه العيوب
حاملا الصليب على الصدور
اما قلوبهم  هي قصور لحب مهجوره  !!!
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بق وبس يا ريا ​*



*ههههههههه انا برضو
ما انت عارف 
بس حظك الصحة مش سامحة :smil15:
​*


----------



## lovely dove (19 يونيو 2011)

للناس اللي دخلت حياتنا واعتبرناهم مخلصين وصادقين وطلعو اكتر ناس مخادعة ومتلونة​


----------



## ارووجة (20 يونيو 2011)

لكل اللي اذوني وانا طفلة لحد ما وعيت
لكل اللي دمرو حياتي  ....دمروها!!! حرموني من طفولتي ومراهقتي
بسببهم عم اتدمر كل يوم 
اااخ لو بقدر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ياربييييييييي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*كارت احمر للغش​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

لدموووعي
بقولها كفاياكي جرحتلي خدودي


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2011)

*برفع كرت احمر لتدخل الأخرين بأموري الخاصة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*كارت احمر للصداع الغبى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*كارت أحمر للحياه بكل أشكالها​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

للــــتهور​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

*للبعددددددددددددد​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يونيو 2011)

للفراق ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*ليااااااااااااااا*


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*للحب الى يجمع بين انسان وانساانه*
*واخره فرااق*​


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2011)

للمشاعر الزائفه​


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2011)

للرررررررغى فى حوارات ممله عقيمه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*عدم التقدير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

للموت اللي بياخد منا اغلي الناس لقوبنا


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

_*للحزن اللى ملك قلوبنا *_​


----------



## كوك (27 يونيو 2011)

*لكل انسان مش بيخاف على مصر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

*للحياه لما تكون مظلمة*​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2011)

*للألم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

*للغباء*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

*للناس الفيشنك :fun_lol:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (27 يونيو 2011)

*لحياتي...*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للانتظار​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*للشغل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للزوهقااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*للارهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*لقله الزؤق*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2011)

لنتيجة الامتحانات  :act23:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*استفزاز*​


----------



## مسرة (3 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للصراخ و الصوت العالي و العصبيه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر للصداقة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

*للزمااااااااالك والزمالكاوية :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*لللللللللللللللللللللللللللشغل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للاختيارات اللى بيكون تمنها غالى قوى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*اللي بيركب غلطه علي التاني*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2011)

للخوف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للتعب اللى من كل حتة وكل ناحية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*للاحاسيس المتناقضة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*للحياة*​


----------



## white.angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*لنفسى ...*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 يوليو 2011)

*لمن يدعون التقوى *
*ولكنهم *
*منكرون قوتها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*للحر ههههههه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

لصديقتي العزيزه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لصديقتي العزيزه



وانا كمان


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وانا كمان



هههه 
ليه كده بس كله كده مش انا بس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2011)

هههه 
ليه كده بس كله كده مش انا بس ههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE]

ههههههه
اه مش لوحدك ههه
بس نعمل اية 
 تعالي 
اقعدي جنبي هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

للخداع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه ماشي وسعي مكان يا بنوته ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ماشي وسعي مكان يا بنوته ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر 
ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*للمرض *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

لحياتي ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*للحزن*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*للخطية*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*للتعب *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

للظروف


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2011)

*للمشاعر السلبيه​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

هو ده الكلام يا دونا


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

للتسرع الجارح


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

اني اتحط في وضع يخليني اخد قرار غصب عني لازم انفذه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

للعمر اللي بيضيع علي الفاضي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*للكلام الجارح*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

لنفسي الميته تقريبا


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

لــ .....​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لــ .....​


*ايه يا باشا:t9:*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه يا باشا:t9:*​




نسيت الكلام :w00t:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> نسيت الكلام :w00t:​


*يا رااااااااااااااااجل*
*طب افتكر:closedeye*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

للعايش بس هو للأسف مش عايش​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

للناس
 لانهم اتغيروا وبقوا وحشين اوي ):​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

للكدب والظلم


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2011)

لقلبي القاسي وبعدي عن ربنا
ولعصبيتي وكمان لتعبي


----------



## rana1981 (9 يوليو 2011)

*للغرور​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

إذا كان ممكن اما اديله كارت احمر هايطرد

فمليووووووووووووووون كارت احمر 

لفقدان الامل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*للخداع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*التجاهل*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يوليو 2011)

*للاحساس باى حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*للخيانة*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

الكدب بكل انواعه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*للطرق الملتوية*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2011)

للناس الكدابة​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2011)

للظلم والعناد وقلة الاصل والكدب
وكمان لاهانة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> للظلم والعناد وقلة الاصل والكدب
> وكمان لاهانة


*كل ده يا جو*
*بالمرة للخيانة*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

لليأس ..​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*للحياه بعيد عن المسيح​*


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كل ده يا جو*
> *بالمرة للخيانة*​


واكثر صدقيني
ف الحياة دائما اصادف من هو متخلف عنها ولا يدرك الكثير فى تعاملاتة....


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> واكثر صدقيني
> ف الحياة دائما اصادف من هو متخلف عنها ولا يدرك الكثير فى تعاملاتة....


*وياما هنقابل يا جوجو صدقني*
*بس المهم اننا مش نطبع بكده*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

للغباء​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*للمظاهرات هههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> للغباء​


 

يسسسسسسسسسسس كنت لسه داخله اكتب كدا للغباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 

بكره الغباء جدا وخصوصا لو صدر منى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*اللي مش بيبص تحت رجليه*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*للألم​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 يوليو 2011)

*للاقنعه اللى على الوجوه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

للعصبيه من غير سبب​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

لقلة الدم والاصل بجد


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

*للحزن*​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (11 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر 
للى يهتم بنفسه بس
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*للخداع*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

للفضول ​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*للانسان يلي بلا ضمير​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*للصدااااااااااااااااااااااااع والدوشة*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

*للتجاهل والتخلى عن الاصدقاء وقت الحاجه *​ 
*يعنى من الاخر*​ 


النداله​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*لكل شخص يفكر بنفسه وينسى مشاعر الاخرين​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*للحزن والوحدة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*لكل واحد فاكر نفسه هيجيب الديب من ديله وهو اصلا مش محصل طرفه​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 يوليو 2011)

للشيطان ..
لأنه أساس الشر والندالة والكدب والخداع وكل شئ ردئ
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر للعالم الحوشررررررررررررررررررررررررررية :smil8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*للتعب*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

للناس اللي تعرفك بس عند مصلحتها​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> للناس اللي تعرفك بس عند مصلحتها​


*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:gun:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*كارتين احمرين حلوين كدة ل مصطفى والشحرورة صرصورة هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *كارتين احمرين حلوين كدة ل مصطفى والشحرورة صرصورة هههههههههههه​*


:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​



:smile01:smile01​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> :smile01:smile01​


:94::94:​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 يوليو 2011)

*للعلاقات المشبوهة فى الاوساط الروحيه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

للتسرع والغباء​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2011)

لقلبي اللي بعد عن ربنا


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*للخداع​*


----------



## Only Jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر لكل اللى بيهاجموا المسيحية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*لنفسي برة الدنيا خالص*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر
للناس الكدابة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*للكدب والكلام الكتير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*للانانية*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*للتشائم​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

للظلممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*لكل من هو قريب *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر لشوشو ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يوليو 2011)

لكل حد ف حياتى سبب لى الجراح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*للسلبية*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 يوليو 2011)

*للغدر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

للفراق​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*للحرررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*للأنانيه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر 
للبنات اللي بتبيع دم الفادي رخيص ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*للتعب والارهاق *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2011)

للتخلف :smil8:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2011)

*للزعل والحزن*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

للناس التافهة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*لقسوة قلبى .......
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*للغرور*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر للخيانة


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*لى المنتدى كله يلا *_
:yahoo:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههه ليه يا كوك كده


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2011)

لعدم الامانة فى الحكى


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر ليااااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه ليه يا كوك كده


 

*هههههههه*
*خالى كله يفرح يا روزى هو حد اخد حاجه من الدونياا*
*هههههه*

*كارت لى روزى *
*وميرنا*
*و السوبر ماركت  الى جمبناا كمان لان ضحك عليه ومرداش يدينى الربع جنيه الى عليه *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههه اشوف فيك 6 شهور 

كارت لكوك والربع جنية كمان هههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*هههههههه*_
_*لاء كارت ليه انا ماشى اما الربع جنيه لاء حرام معيش غيرووووو*_
_*:crying:*_
_*هههههه*_​ 
_*كارت احمر *_
_*:banned:*_
_*لى روزى*_
*علشان الربع جنيه*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههه بقي كده طيب ماااااااشي يا بتاع الربع جنية

كارت احمر

للي بعدي​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_
_*ماشى انا عارف انك تقصدى طيب*_

_*الى قبلى والى بعدى*_

_*:gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه مش انااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههه*
*متخديش فى بالك خالص *

*عارف انا هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه

كارت احمر لكوك ومرمورة عشان رخمين

بس ها


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_ههههههههههه_
_حلوه     بس ها      دى _

_هههههههههه_
_طيب كارت لى روزى _
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههه طب ربنا يسامحك عشان تعبانه لما اخف هوريك 

وبس ها 2 ههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*بجد ولهى عياناااا *_
_*طيب متلعبيش معايا علشان  انتى ممكن تعدينى *_
_*ههههههه*_
_*ربنا يشفيكى يا روزى  *_
_*بس متروحيش البحر خالص لمه تخفى انا نبهتك *_
_*ههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه شكرا للنصيحة الغالية

خليك في حالك بقي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

كارت احمر للتعب اللي مش بيخلص


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2011)

لتقديرى لكل الناس ​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه شكرا للنصيحة الغالية
> 
> خليك في حالك بقي ههههههههه


 
*ههههههههه*
*ماشى ماشى *

*بس ازاى خالينى فى حالى يعنى اخد حالى واعد على جمب ولا ايه يعنى*
*انا اول مره اشوف مشرفه بتضحك *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر لاكتر شخص أذانى ومازال بيأذينى فى دنيتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2011)

*لكل شىء ممكن يبعدنا عن حضن المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 يوليو 2011)

*للتعب​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

للدنيااااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2011)

*للظلم​*


----------



## sparrow (25 يوليو 2011)

للغباء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2011)

*كارت احمر لل لت والعجن اللى مالوش لزمة​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

*كارت أحمر لكل شئ يعطل حياتى الروحية
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يوليو 2011)

*للقدر*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2011)

للفراق ​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2011)

للخيانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2011)

للعالم الساكن فيا
والبعد عن ربي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*للعالم كله*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2011)

[للدموع ][/CENTER]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*للانانية وحب الذات*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

*لقسوة قلبى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*للحرررررر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*للسذاجه*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أغسطس 2011)

*للثقة بمن لا يستحق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

*لقسوة قلبى وللكسل كمان
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*للكلام اللي بيتقال من ورايا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*للبرد اللي مبهدلني*​


----------



## مسرة (1 أغسطس 2011)

*لبروده مشاعري و تحجر قلبي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*لدخولي للنت*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*للتعدي على الناس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2011)

*للمرض*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*لحياتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*للزمن*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 أغسطس 2011)

*لانكار وجود الله*​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للفراغ ولغياب الهدف المرحلي *​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للدنيا*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للفتور الروحى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للبعد عن ربنا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*لنفسي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للصداااااااع
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *للصداااااااع
> *​


*سلامتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك*​


*اللة يسلمك يا حبى :t25::t25:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*للناس*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *للناس*​


ليه يا قمر 
مش كل الناس 
وبلاش تخلى الحزن يسيطر عليكى 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 أغسطس 2011)

> *لحياتي*


​

*لانكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى اجسادكم* ​ 


> *للدنيا*​




*اذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كان الله يعظ بنا *​ 
*



للناس

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

*لانى ان كنت ارضى الناس فلست بعد عبدا للمسيح *​ 

*معلهشى انجيلا*
*مشغول اقولك *
*افرحى بربنا وانسى كل اتعابك *
*تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال........................ وانا اريحكم *​


----------



## noraa (3 أغسطس 2011)

اولا وقبل كل شى ارفع الكارت لمن يشتم الرئيس السابق ثانيا  لكل شخص يغلط فية او يجرحنى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*للتعب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*للتعب برضه*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2011)

للاكتئاب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*للدموع*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أغسطس 2011)

*للملل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*للزهق*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*للتسرع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

للكسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*لنفسي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

me to​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

مش لحد


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*للصداع*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

للووووووووهم


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

لتسرعى ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

كارت احمر لسلامة النية


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

لغبائى :closedeye​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الطيبة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*للماضي بحلوه ومره*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

*للثقة في الناس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*لنفسي برررررررررررررة الدنيا*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 أغسطس 2011)

للمواصلاااات​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2011)

للانتحار


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*للي شوفته*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2011)

*لرمضان*​


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2011)

لضعفي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*للتعب الجسدي اللي انا فيه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2011)

لكل يأس وعدم رجاء لكل إحباط وعدم إيمان


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أغسطس 2011)

*للمرض*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*للتشاؤم اللي انا فيه*​


----------



## just member (12 أغسطس 2011)

للموت والحزن والكأبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*للكدب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*للأوهام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 أغسطس 2011)

*للماضي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*للكلام المتغطي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*للاحباط *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

لطريقة تفكيرى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*للارهاق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

للانانيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لضعف ايمانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*للالم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*للصداااااااااااااع*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*للناس*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

للدنيا كلهااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> 
> كل سنه وانتم بردانين :smil15:
> 
> ...


*للذين يقتلون البشر وبعدها يقولون:  (الله واكبر)*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

لكل شئ مهما كان صغير يحاول يبعدنى عن الهى يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

لضعف قلبي قدام .....
ولبعدي عن الهي


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

للأهمال​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*للعنف والبلطجه والهمجيه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

للكلام الغير بنّاء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*للماضي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*لبكرة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لعنادى


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لغبائي


----------



## sparrow (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لليأس


----------



## just member (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لفكرة الغدر


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لسطحية الحياة الروحية وعدم دخولنا للعمق


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

للجرح والالم


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*لكل شىء يبعدنا عن حضن المسيح  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

للتذمر وعدم الشكر مهما كانت ظروفنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

للشكليات والمظاهر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*للتجاهل *​


----------



## marcelino (17 سبتمبر 2011)

للبتنجان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لقسوة القلب اللى رافض إيد ربنا تشفيه وتضمد جراحه


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لعدم استغلال مواهبنا لمجد ربنا


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ل لابسي الاقنعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

للانسكار قدام اي انسان مهما كان


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

[/url][/IMG]اضطهاد المسيحيين:59:


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كارت أحمر للفتور الروحى والاستسلام لليأس


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*للارهاب النفسى والفكرى​*


----------



## marcelino (21 سبتمبر 2011)

للدماغ العاليه


----------



## أنجيلا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*لحظي الزفت..*


----------



## marcelino (21 سبتمبر 2011)

لليأس​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 سبتمبر 2011)

للظلم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*للصوت اللي بسمعه ناو*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

للمرض


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*للكدب*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*لضعفي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لأنجيلا ..أطلعي بره  :new6::new6:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

للدكاتره والممرضات كمان
اللي ماعندهمش دم ولا احساس
وقلوبهم قاسيه قوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

للقلب الابيض ..!!!!


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*للخدااااااااااع*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

للكذب


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لكبريائى....


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*للحياااااااه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*لمن لا يقدر تعب الاخرين ويقلل من شأنهم*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*للغيرة اللي ملهاش لازمة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*للدنيا واللي فيها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

للقلب القاسى اللى مش بيقبل كلام ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*للاهتمام بالامور الدنيويه ع حساب حياتنا الروحيه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*للارهاق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*لروح اليـأس والاستسلام للفشل*


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2011)

للروح الغير بناءة بالخير...


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

للموت الذي يهرب عندما نبحث عنه


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*للصــــــــداع*​


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لليأس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*للماضي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

للانفلونزا اللى متعبانى هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*للمرض*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*لطيبة قلبي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*برضه لطيبة قلبي*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

للغباء ، والبطء ، واللامبالاة ، والجحود ، والبرود
وتعمد الغلط ، والتطبع والإصطناع ، ونكران الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> للغباء ، والبطء ، واللامبالاة ، والجحود ، والبرود
> وتعمد الغلط ، والتطبع والإصطناع ، ونكران الجميل


*صح:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*لنفسي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفاهية الزيادة


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

لعدو الخير


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

للرغى النسائى​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*للغباء*


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

لتصنع الذوق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2011)

للإيمان المشروط !


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

للتظاهر باللباقه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*كارت احمر للعند وتحكيمة الرأى​*


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2011)

للكذب والاقنعة المزيفة


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

للكبرياء وحب الذات . والغلط في الناس بدون فهم
وادعاء الايمان والحكمه . قسوة القلب الخاطئ العنيد

ولنفسي طبعا


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لكل حاجه تافهه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لعدو الخير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*للمجتمع المتخلف الجاهل ونظرته الغبية​*


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

للاكتئاب


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*للتعصب الاعمى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2011)

للدموع


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لكل مسلم شامت ف صراخ دمائنا 
واحب افكره ان ربنا موجود *


----------



## SALVATION (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لكل مسيحى مسندش اخواته بنزول او بالصلاه​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_للزمان البايخ _​


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

للــضعف والعجز​


----------



## magedrn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

للملل والنكد والزهق والضيق


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

للظلم والقهر​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

تـَـبــْـــاً لِــ حُروفٍ لا تُسَاوي حَجمَ الوَجَع الذَي بَداخَليُ ..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

للكسل فى الحياة الروحية


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

لعدم الاحساس​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*للبجاحة​*


----------



## Basilius (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*للي بالي بالكم و باله 
وهو عارف نفسه و حاله 
قاتل سفاك .. دموي و فتاك 
صاحب فجور .. يقتل اتباع النور 
حرامي وكذاب .. وثني و نصاب 
مبادئه دمويه .. انسانيته منسيه *


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

للأكل الكتير فى الصوم هههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

لتذكاااااااار الشر


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

للانانيه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

لتضييع الوقت فى اى حاجة مش بتمجد ربنا زى الرغى الكتير وزى سماع الاغانى والتى فى وزى تضييع الوقت فى النوم والكسل 
وهكذا.....


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ليا انا :ranting:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*للحزن​*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*للشغل...*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*للوحدة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*للغباء **....!!*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 ديسمبر 2011)

للبطء واللامبالاة والغباء


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

لنفسى أنا


----------



## fullaty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

للاكتئاب ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

للمذاكره​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

لعدم إدراكنا لمحبة الله العظيمة وتجسده واتخاذ الحدث فقط كمناسبة للاحتفال بيها او مجرد موضوع روحى نتامل فيه !


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*للماضي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*للاحلام المستحيله​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

للتمرد وعدم الشكر 
للبحث فى عيوب الناس وعدم إدراكنا لعيوبنا 
لكل نظرة فيها تشاؤم 
لكل حزن أخرته مش توبة بل تمرد وزيادة جهل


----------



## fullaty (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*لكل من يفقدنى سلامى *​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*لناس المستفزة*​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

للجنان :mus13:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 ديسمبر 2011)

للبرود


----------



## عاشقة البحر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

للشيطان


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2011)

للناس الحلوة​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

للطعام البائد والحياة الأرضية ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

للعالم كله !


----------



## أنجيلا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*للصداع*


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2011)

للـتمثيل​


----------



## fullaty (16 ديسمبر 2011)

للقلق


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*للرجال وهما مش رجال 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

لحاجات كتير مضايقانى :act23:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

لعدم التمسك بالمبادئ المسيحية


----------



## oesi no (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اللى يسيب حقه او يتهاون فيه 
للى يقول للناس على حاجات ويعمل حاجات تانيه 
للى يحاول يجبر الناس على الحجاب ولما منقبه تضرب يقولك  متغيرش الموضوع 
للى يقول ليه البنات دى بتنزل الميدان مش هرفعله كارت احمر بس لا وكمان هقوله علشان هما ارجل منك ومن انصاف الرجال اللى كل همهم كراسي مجلس الشيعب


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ليك انت​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ليا عشان كنت بجد هبله :smil8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارفع كارت احمر..للافكار الشيطانيه إلى بتحاربنى.... بقول لها كفااااااااااااااااااااااااايا بقا طلعتى عينى و خنقتينى...مش هتقدرى عليا ...كفايا محاولات بقا..لحد إمتى هديكى على دماغك...*


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لكل اللى حواليا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*لكل قلب اسود حاقد*​


----------



## sparrow (22 ديسمبر 2011)

للقسوة 
وقله الذوق
الكدب


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 ديسمبر 2011)

للخداع​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*لمصر.
*


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*للروتين *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لاى نظرة تشاؤمية


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

وللمرض كمان


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2011)

للاستهتار​


----------



## fullaty (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لعدم الاحساس بالاخرين


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 ديسمبر 2011)

للوهم​


----------



## sparrow (23 ديسمبر 2011)

للدموع الي دايما بتغلبنا


----------



## أنجيلا (24 ديسمبر 2011)

لضعفي....


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ليااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2011)

للصراحة اللى بلا رتوش!


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2012)

للحـب 
​


----------



## dark girl _n (9 يناير 2012)

للحــــب​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

للطبال والزمار 

 خلى بتاع الكامنجه ابن حلال :gy0000:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2012)

للغباء والجهل وتصلب الرأي 
بيعصبوني


----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

لوجع القلوب​


----------

